
Responsible Advertising: Feed a Programmer - Anon84
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/03/responsible-advertising-feed-a-programmer/
======
pchristensen
_"The two sidebar ads will stay, however, they will switch from a contrast
visual style to a blend visual style (for text ads)."_

Say what you will about Atwood, but he nails a lot of the details. Keeping the
ads but making them unobtrusive for established users is a _great_ idea that
I'm surprised I haven't seen elsewhere.

